# Help! Libido and Mirena IUD?



## Kat_30 (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone have experience loosing sex drive with Mirena? My drive has never been through the roof, but lately it has been lower than usual. I got Mirena about 1 year ago and just don't feel like sex much at all since then. When my husband does coax me into it, I almost never reach orgasm anymore, so I'm frustrated and feel like having sex even less. We have some relationship issues, which may be part of it, but we're working on them and I want the sex to get better. I just wonder if Mirena is going to get in the way of our efforts. Maybe it's part of the problem.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hello Kat ~

I don't have an IUD, but have seen several threads on the forum about them, and did actually look into one after the birth of my last child.

I believe there are two basic kinds - one that is hormonal and one that is not hormonal. Mirena is a hormonal IUD, so it does contain progesterone, I believe, and on their web-site they do list decrease of libido as one of the possible side effects. Any time you mess with your hormones, whether it's just aging or hormonal birth control, it can potentially have an effect on you.

You could explore the non-hormonal IUD option - I think it's called Paragard. And you should talk with your doctor about what options you have for birth control and whether the loss of orgasmic sensation could be part of it.

How old are you? If you are entering peri-menopause sometimes those hormonal changes can cause changes too.

Are you on any other kind of medication? Some kinds of anti-depressants also depress libido and can cause anorgasmia.

And finally, it is good you are working with your husband on your relationship issues. Those kinds of things can have a huge impact on the amount of desire you feel - something that is sometimes hard for guys to understand, but all the women stand around and say "oh yea, uh huh."

Best wishes.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm on my second Mirena--I can't imagine life without it! I think for the people that they work out for, they are simply the best thing ever. No babies, no periods, no nothing! 

The Mirena is the hormonal IUD and so there is a risk of any of the side effects that you might experience from progesterone. One of those is decreased libido. However, the amount of progesterone that is administered is a very low and constant dose, so the incidence of that should be pretty minimal. 

I've never had even a glimmer of diminished libido in the last 8 years--I almost wish I had. It'd make living with my hubby's 'dry spells' so much easier, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladypomegranate (May 15, 2011)

I have the Mirena IUD and, to be honest, I've had mood swings and bloating and you name it the whole time I've had the thing (just over 2 years). Only recently have I noticed and decrease in my sexual appetite. My husband and I have been having some sexual relationship problems related to his health, but I feel like the Mirena has also had a negative impect on the situation. I have problems with all kinds of hormonal BCs and, while Mirena has been overall good, I don't think I feel comfortable staying with it in the long run. My advice is to get rid of it (as I plan to do) and see how you feel after that. My husband is going in for a vascectomy, but if that's not an option, look into alternative BC. It can't hurt and it might just help.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Most women, despite sex ed and a general working knowledge of the reproductive system, miss the fact that IUD and most birth control pills, don't actually prevent pregnancy. What they prevent is IMPLANTATION of a fertilized egg. So all of the hormonal changes that go with the beginnings of pregnancy, plus all of the hormonal changes that go with a termination of pregnancy, go into effect each and every time an egg is fertilized and prevented from implantation. That, on top of normal hormonal changes that occur on a month to month basis, which, if you are lucky, are regular and nonpainful and actually pleasant in a healthy woman. 

I am not sure if repeated fertilizations and missed/prevented implantations might be an issue in your symptoms, but I thought I would make you aware of what a very nice doctor told me about when I was in my early 20's. I am usually shocked at the number of women who are pro-life but think nothing of using contraceptives that force menstruation or mechanical devices that prevent a fertilized egg from implantation. I blame it on mass marketing. The products are said to prevent pregnancy, but they do not prevent pregnancy from the beginning. This is one reason (but not the only one) why the definition of when a life begins in the legal system is such a big deal. 

Honestly, I had much better results 0-for-0 on surprise pregnancies and 4 planned pregnancies with 3 children over the course of 30 reporductive years, most of them during which I was sexually active, using rhythm method (as well as pregnancy and nursing) supplemented by things like condoms, diaphragm + spermicide, and sponge (during the brief period where that was available...channeling a Seinfeld episode here). 

If you have allergies it's possible that the IUD is allergenic to your body, and it's not the inability of fertilized eggs to implant that is causing issues. But lack of sex drive would point to a hormonal issue, unless you want to consider psychological impact of the placing of the device. (That also happens, it's a human thing, not a defect of character by any means.)


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Kat_30 said:


> Does anyone have experience loosing sex drive with Mirena? My drive has never been through the roof, but lately it has been lower than usual. I got Mirena about 1 year ago and just don't feel like sex much at all since then. When my husband does coax me into it, I almost never reach orgasm anymore, so I'm frustrated and feel like having sex even less. We have some relationship issues, which may be part of it, but we're working on them and I want the sex to get better. I just wonder if Mirena is going to get in the way of our efforts. Maybe it's part of the problem.


Should have got the copper IUD, no hormones at all, it was when I got mine, I went CRAZY for sex. I was never on hormonal birth control though. So nice to throw the rubbers out & not have to watch my cycle carefully for when we didn't need them. Freedom at last. 

I have always read the Mirena is less hormones than the Birth control pill and this is one of the allure of it. But still it IS hormonal birth control !! And even a little bit, if a woman is very sensitive to these hormones, can affect your drive. 

I could never understand why anyone would want this over the hormone free option personally. 

Anyone using the Mirena IUD have a low sex drive? Mine is almost non existant! ( - EmpowHER.com

MY advice, get this removed & get the Paragard !! There is no better birth control option on the market if you are in a monogomous relationship. And if you may never even want another child, even more so, they can be safely kept in for up to 12 years at a time!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Why Mirena? I haven't had a period in 8 years. Don't plan on having one for at least another 7 and then I'll have a hormone panel done to see whether it's time to do a 4th Mirena or switch to HRT instead. 

When I was comparing the two IUDs, that was a huge factor. Since my understanding is that Paraguard usually comes with heavier, more intense periods, it was a no brainer for me to go with the flow-free option, lol. 

I would add though, that I've never been particularly sensitive to hormones in birth control, etc. So that wasn't as much of a determinant for me. If anything, I liked the idea of the 'backup' of the hormones plus the device itself. It's not that I'm done having kids, I can't stand the idea of having them in the first place, so whatever I have to do to protect myself, I'm happy to pile it on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonymous555 (Dec 3, 2011)

I am currently on the paragard and have noticed a huge loss in sex drive. I have been on it for 1 yr and am not used to having the non hormonal BC. I am switching over to the Minena as my body needs the hormones and honestly I have never had a problem with sex drive until I went on a non hormonal BC. 

SO what I am saying is, is your body used to not having the hormones? Cause maybe you are having the opposite effect I am. As my body needs the hormones, maybe paragard is good for you. Just a though. Best of luck!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I have Mirena and have had a small loss in sex drive, but can't prove that it's from the IUD. I had an increase in sex drive my first year on it. Since then I've started college, we lost our apartment, hubs lost his job, etc. So I think life has caused my lack of sex drive more than the IUD.


----------

